# picture



## chic (Aug 24, 2016)

It's been so hot all summer the waterways are sprouting abnormal vegetation. I spotted this while photographing along a local riverbank. The woodland ponds are totally dried up now. Will try to get some shots of those this weekend.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 24, 2016)

Interesting.  Guess things like that are happening in a lot of places.

Where IS this?  Your profile's location is rather broad.


----------



## chic (Aug 24, 2016)

Falcon said:


> Interesting.  Guess things like that are happening in a lot of places.
> 
> Where IS this?  Your profile's location is rather broad.



I'm in New England and i love your chicken joke. LoL.


----------



## chic (Aug 26, 2016)

Just a woodland shot of some greenery seen while hiking. I like the wall. Very rustic.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 26, 2016)

Some of the New England states have many of these stone walls. I read that here in CT, where it is very rocky, early settlers piled rocks to form bordering walls like in the picture when clearing their lands for planting. 

 That photo looks just like the woods behind a house I had a long time ago, complete with old stone wall.


----------



## chic (Aug 26, 2016)

RadishRose said:


> Some of the New England states have many of these stone walls. I read that here in CT, where it is very rocky, early settlers piled rocks to form bordering walls like in the picture when clearing their lands for planting.
> 
> That photo looks just like the woods behind a house I had a long time ago, complete with old stone wall.




There are a lot of granite quarries in NE. Quartz too, I think. That's a lotta rocks. It does make the place look nice, though. :coolthumb:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 26, 2016)

Beautiful photos Chic, nice place to walk there!  :cool2:


----------



## chic (Aug 27, 2016)

Bump. Please feel free everyone to post your outdoor pics on this thread. Just FYI.


----------

